# Länger angemeldet bleiben

## bierbauchangsthase

Eine technische Frage zum Forum:

Wie stelle ich ein, länger angemeldet zu bleiben?

Wenn ich zum Schreiben einer Antwort länger als ein paar Sekunden brauche, muß ich mich beim Absenden neu einloggen. Danach lande ich aber auf einem nackten Antwortformular. Daher muß ich mir meine Antwort derzeit immer rauskopieren und über den Einlogvorgang mitnehmen. 

Das ist lästig. Bei Ubuntuusers hatten sie das früher auch.

Danke. R.

----------

## Finswimmer

Bei der Anmeldung kannst du den Haken "Angemeldet bleiben" setzen.

Kann es sein, dass du keine Cookies erlaubt hast?

Tobi

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Das kann sein...aber ich sitze an so vielen Rechnern und deren Browsern, daß ich keine Ahnung habe, was da je gerade eingestellt ist.

Danke!

----------

## b3cks

Ausloggen und bei der Anmelde-Maske den entsprechenden Haken setzen.

----------

